# Monitor Won't Turn on



## LynnLaSalle (Oct 7, 2007)

:4-dontknoI have an HP computer, that I have had for a few years. Yesterday I went to use it and the Monitor will not turn on- it stays in StandBy mode.
I plugged the Monitor in to a diff computer and it works fine. I have also tried to plug a different Monitor into the tower- and it does the same thing.

I have no made any changes, or updates, replaced anything so I am not why it is all the sudden happening now.

I am kinda computer dumb, but any suggestions would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## Deleted090308 (Jan 25, 2007)

Hi, welcome to TSF. :wave:

What model is your HP?
Has there been a power failure/surge prior to this problem?


----------



## LynnLaSalle (Oct 7, 2007)

Its an HP Pavillion, there have been no power surges or anything.
A friend of mine things I need to replace the video card.


----------



## Deleted090308 (Jan 25, 2007)

Is the computer "running" - fans spinning, hard drive light etc?

You could try taking the video card out - then put it back. Do the same with the RAM sticks.

Ground yourself first by touching the back of the computer case and unplug the computer from the wall before opening the case.


----------



## LynnLaSalle (Oct 7, 2007)

Yes the fans and HD light are on.. but the monitor stays in sleep mode.

I took out the video card, replaced it- same thing.
Tried a brand new video care- same thing.
Put new video card in differfent slot- same thing.

Not sure what else to do at this point. :sigh:


----------



## Deleted090308 (Jan 25, 2007)

I think you should clear CMOS. If you post the exact model name/number I will guide you through the process. The model name can usually be found on a label on the side of the computer case.


----------



## LynnLaSalle (Oct 7, 2007)

It is an HP Pavillon, model a310n

let me know if you need any other information- hopefully you will be able to help me..

THANK YOUray:


----------



## LynnLaSalle (Oct 7, 2007)

HOw do I clear CMOS?


----------



## speedster123 (Oct 18, 2006)

Switch off the power supply unit or pull off the power cord. There is a CMOS jumper near the battery. Change the jumper position from default 1-2 to 2-3 for one minute to discharge the CMOS data, check your motherboard for the correct pin numbers, and then put it back to default 1-2. Switch on the power supply unit or pull in the power cord. Press the power-on button to boot up system. If it works, hit "Del" key to enter the BIOS setup page to do correct settings.

Or pull the battery out for 15 to 20 minutes after you unplug the machine de-static yourself before entering.


----------



## LynnLaSalle (Oct 7, 2007)

near the battery? its a desktop...


----------



## Deleted090308 (Jan 25, 2007)

It's a small coin-like lithium battery on the motherboard.


----------



## LynnLaSalle (Oct 7, 2007)

pin numbers?


----------



## Deleted090308 (Jan 25, 2007)

It's enough to take the battery out for 30 minutes - then put it back. Remember to disconnect the computer from the wall outlet first.


----------



## LynnLaSalle (Oct 7, 2007)

should it be so hard to get out? it looks like a coin in a blue brace or something holding it. does the whole blue part come out? or just the coin shaped thing?


----------



## LynnLaSalle (Oct 7, 2007)

i'm a moron, i got the battery out... will put it back in 30 min from now.. wish me luck


----------



## LynnLaSalle (Oct 7, 2007)

no luck =(
It sounds like the computer turns on, but doesnt boot all the way.. does that make sense? I dont know how else to explain it.


----------



## Palgie (Sep 14, 2007)

This may sound abit basic, but make sure you have your wires connected correctly to your graphics card, check the cables in the back of the monitor (if TFT or LCD) are in correct and check if there in the back correctly, check the card is correctly put into the PCI/AGP/PCI-E slots also try switching the montior off and on again when the PC is actualy turned on.

Just some basic checks, i had the same problem or similar problem with a new monitor, managed to get it working i think. cant remember how so try the above 

Phil.


----------



## LynnLaSalle (Oct 7, 2007)

did all this. but thanks 

I dont think the harddrive is booting all the way


----------



## LynnLaSalle (Oct 7, 2007)

anybody have suggestions?


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

try another power supply in it with a larger wattage


----------



## LynnLaSalle (Oct 7, 2007)

i dont know what that means...I am computer dumb.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

see if you can borrow a 550w power supply to try in it


----------



## LynnLaSalle (Oct 7, 2007)

borrow? who borrows stuff like that out? and how do i put it in and such?? is it hard to do?


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

friends who reguarly upgrade may have one spare
no it's not hard ask a friend to show you how


----------

